# Unfortunate Name--Bung Ho Lee TKD School.



## arnisador (Feb 1, 2004)

Seen on rma:
http://bungholee.4t.com/index.htm

When your URL contains 'bunghole' in it, maybe it's time to switch webhosting companies...


----------



## Seig (Feb 4, 2004)

"I am Cornholio......"
Beavis


----------



## DoxN4cer (Mar 21, 2004)

Talk about misfortune. I almost feel bad for laughing.


----------



## edhead2000 (Mar 22, 2004)

arnisador said:
			
		

> When your URL contains 'bunghole' in it, maybe it's time to switch webhosting companies...


They must have taken your advice.........seems the link no longer works.

"*Site available.
*The subdomain *bungholee.4t.com* is available. Use the link on the right to sign up for your FREE Web site."


----------

